# DPL Dallas Showcase



## Xoloman (Oct 5, 2019)

A week away from the event, schedules not completed and no college attended list.  Anyone with the inside scoop or did event organizers just drop the ball? 
Don’t want to call it a scam quit yet!


----------



## Justus (Oct 5, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> A week away from the event, schedules not completed and no college attended list.  Anyone with the inside scoop or did event organizers just drop the ball?
> Don’t want to call it a scam quit yet!


Man, this is so hard to read.  I don't want to be disrespectful for everyone in the DPL.  My dd was offered DPL this year so she can play HS Soccer.  I honestly pray now this is not to be a scam for you guys.  I mean that sincerely...…


----------



## timbuck (Oct 5, 2019)

Play high school-  but skip 2 days of school for an unorganized tournament.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 5, 2019)

The schedule is up. Has been for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 5, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> A week away from the event, schedules not completed and no college attended list.  Anyone with the inside scoop or did event organizers just drop the ball?
> Don’t want to call it a scam quit yet!


http://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=74976


----------



## Xoloman (Oct 5, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> http://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=74976


Appreciate the link... they’re still trying to figure out some games and no college list.  Hope the beers and bbq are better than the planning.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 5, 2019)

Hopefully they proof read the schedule. In the U15 bracket, the have FC Dallas playing 2 games at the same time on Monday against 2 different teams.


----------



## Fact (Oct 5, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> Appreciate the link... they’re still trying to figure out some games and no college list.  Hope the beers and bbq are better than the planning.


Sorry to be so blunt but do you really expect a meaningful college list?  Besides the obvious reason, it is during the collegiate season. Every college coach will be busy coaching their team.


----------



## dreamz (Oct 5, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> A week away from the event, schedules not completed and no college attended list.  Anyone with the inside scoop or did event organizers just drop the ball?
> Don’t want to call it a scam quit yet!


DPL was a big enough sham to begin with. But it got worse. Anyone thinking that there would be college coaches at a DPL event in October during the college season is the perfect fit for the falsehood that is the DPL. Anyone you see in college gear is going to be paid to wear it and look like a college coach just to try and save face. 
DPL leadership, sent and email to the club's saying that the list of coaches wasn't worth posting but don't worry, there will be some coaches there (or so we are hoping). Even scheduling FC Dallas DA games during the event isn't going to bring them. 
But look on the bright side, at least there will be DPL2 games going on too - LOL. DPL2 really? How bad is this going to get before people realize the sham that it is? 
Parents, you should all be demanding your $$$ back and using it for relevant college showcase events, not fake ones. There are plenty that would be worth your time and money.
What a sham(e).


----------



## Fact (Oct 5, 2019)

dreamz said:


> DPL was a big enough sham to begin with. But it got worse. Anyone thinking that there would be college coaches at a DPL event in October during the college season is the perfect fit for the falsehood that is the DPL. Anyone you see in college gear is going to be paid to wear it and look like a college coach just to try and save face.
> DPL leadership, sent and email to the club's saying that the list of coaches wasn't worth posting but don't worry, there will be some coaches there (or so we are hoping). Even scheduling FC Dallas DA games during the event isn't going to bring them.
> But look on the bright side, at least there will be DPL2 games going on too - LOL. DPL2 really? How bad is this going to get before people realize the sham that it is?
> Parents, you should all be demanding your $$$ back and using it for relevant college showcase events, not fake ones. There are plenty that would be worth your time and money.
> What a sham(e).


@dreamz I don’t know you but I love you. Well spoken but what the hell is DPL2. ?  You’ve got to be kidding? LOL


----------



## Fact (Oct 5, 2019)

An interesting fact I learned is that in most age groups the C team at Albion is better than the DPL team.  Apparently coach Hugh’s is verbally abusive so a lot of players opt for the C team as proven by the Albion Showcase with C teams beating the DPL teams. LOL.


----------



## Fact (Oct 5, 2019)

Fact said:


> An interesting fact I learned is that in most age groups the C team at Albion is better than the DPL team.  Apparently coach Hugh’s is verbally abusive so a lot of players opt for the C team as proven by the Albion Showcase with C teams beating the DPL teams. LOL.


@#24 disagreeing with my post. I thought DA octogenarian parents were not allowed to post on this site? LOL


----------



## Fact (Oct 5, 2019)

Fact said:


> @#24 disagreeing with my post. I thought DA octogenarian parents were not allowed to post on this site? LOL


Just looked at your roster.  What happened to Golden Froggie and McCool?


----------



## timbuck (Oct 5, 2019)

How many DPL teams from so cal would be better served by playing against at team from scdsl discovery/champions or csl premier/gold instead of flying over several states and taking a few days off of school?


----------



## Justus (Oct 5, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> Appreciate the link... they’re still trying to figure out some games and no college list.  Hope the beers and bbq are better than the planning.


Lot's of beers and steaks will make it a fun trip.  Go check out JFK and the football stadium.  Maybe some colleges will send their assistant coaches?  SMU is close by so they will send someone over to take a peak at the SoCal talent for sure.  Stay positive.  The fields are 100% awesome in Dallas.  Make sure to fly into that Love Airport.  Don't worry about the college list.  "If you build it, they will come."  However, I'm told from some I don't know squat about nothing, especially this DA & DP & DPL leagues and TCs.  Plus, now we have DPL2 to compete with ECNL2.  I got (my dd) played 2 years ago so it's par for the course. Let's ALL in SoCal be grateful that all DDs can now fly across the country in multiple leagues and showcase to all the college scouts and YNT team scouts.  My buddy is a pilot with Southwest and he told me today he's never seen so many youth soccer players flying the skies the past 12 months.  He wanted to know if he should get his 6 year old dd in this arena and I told him to move to LA and hook up with Luis's club OLE.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Hot off the news wire:
U.S. Soccer follows through on Women's World Cup Benefits for American youth clubs 
"Finally, on behalf the Federation, I want to express our gratitude for the role your club played in our players’ development pathway that led to an unprecedented fourth star. Your club was a part of U.S. Soccer’s success this summer, and *we hope* that any funds you receive from this program will be invested directly in the development of the next generation of Women’s National Team players."

I'm so glad The Federation found time to say, "thank you" to all the clubs hard work for all their developmental teaching.  I did more digging and it's only $10K  That is weak to say the least.  I say give it to the girls who almost made it and pushed the others to the top.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 6, 2019)

DOCs are now planning that Hawaii family vacation


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> DOCs are now planning that Hawaii family vacation


So they "hope" the money goes back to investing in players?  I'm sorry, but the parents are the one's investing time and money in these clubs and the girls give up their teenage life and risk ACL and concussions every game they play in.  Some of these Docs and coaches think they have the secret sauce in coaching.  Take Coach Barry at LA Surf as an example.  *He is the current YNT U16 head coach this year.*  Nice to share that little information with future recruits around the LA Market.  @Luis Andres, has coach Barry approached you yet?  My dd and I were approached for free tuition when she was 11 plus many other goodies I will share someday at the right time. Your dd is miles ahead at 9 than my kid ever was.  Back then Luis, it was kick it over the Mids and up top and my little goat will try and find the net.  I see Club OLE as the new way.  Robo those girls early on. However, I will tell you if ur dd is anything like mine, she will eventually tell you to shut up and leave her alone and just let her play free.


----------



## Xoloman (Oct 6, 2019)

It’s official! This is a “Big hat no cattle” showcase!  Throw dem cold ones in the ice bucket, rub the butt, and get the smoker going!


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> It’s official! This is a “Big hat no cattle” showcase!  Throw dem cold ones in the ice bucket, rub the butt, and get the smoker going!


We were 50/50 on doing DPL this year.  I was told by one Doc that if my dd performed well she could get her call up to DA after HS Soccer was over next year.  No promises of starts or position, just a chance for her to be seen by the scouts.  I was also told many college scouts would be attending the Dallas Showcase just like they do in Arizona Nov 8-10 for ECNL Showcase.  So, if we took up the DPL Sham(e) (No disrespect to those who went there instead of ECNL) and said no to ECNL and traveled next weekend with the other 10 Cali teams (5 Texas teams, only 24 teams in U16) this is how my dd and my wife and I would spend the Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  

*Friday-* Fly into Love Airport.  Drop off wife and dd at hotel.  DD looks bored and I tell her, "listen, get used to this.  This is how college will roll so stop the whining.  Mom is getting a massage and a few mommy things."  
DD: Where you going dad
Me: I'm going to hang with the boys and the coaches (Lone Star Park Horse Racing and maybe a few other places afterwards and Steak & Beers)

*Saturday:* Play big showcase game.  I notice some "superman" type guy ripping off his shirt in the bathroom and underneath is a college logo shirt.  Puts on a hat and out he goes.  Drop off dd at hotel and she is getting restless.  I tell her "to knock it off."  Mom and dad go watch the RedRiver Showdown to celebrate our 22nd year of marriage.  I grab her some Steaks & Beer and all is good.  We get back to hotel and head down to the bar and get wasted.  I love my wife so much 

*Sunday-* Another game and off to JFK.  Steaks & Beers afterwards

*Monday-*Another game and more sight seeing.  Steaks & Beers afterwards

*Tuesday- *Wake up and go down and get Steak & Eggs one last time.  Fly home to Cali and wait on Docs to tell us what the college coaches had to say.  I feel bad for some college coaches by the way and for some of you who thought this showcase is all that.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

The Fact is, DA is the supreme ruler of all leagues.  We all get that.  The other league, ECNL is 2nd tier and would go after the left overs in SoCal who were not talented enough for the DA.  SO DPL was formed to compete for all those customers that would go most likely ECNL.  DPL was a bad way of plugging up the holes in your business model.  SHAM(E) is an understatement.  Demand a refund and go ECNL mid season.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Xoloman said:


> It’s official! This is a “Big hat no cattle” showcase!  Throw dem cold ones in the ice bucket, rub the butt, and get the smoker going!


Soccer mom who figured it out


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> So they "hope" the money goes back to investing in players?  I'm sorry, but the parents are the one's investing time and money in these clubs and the girls give up their teenage life and risk ACL and concussions every game they play in.  Some of these Docs and coaches think they have the secret sauce in coaching.  Take Coach Barry at LA Surf as an example.  *He is the current YNT U16 head coach this year.*  Nice to share that little information with future recruits around the LA Market.  @Luis Andres, has coach Barry approached you yet?  My dd and I were approached for free tuition when she was 11 plus many other goodies I will share someday at the right time. Your dd is miles ahead at 9 than my kid ever was.  Back then Luis, it was kick it over the Mids and up top and my little goat will try and find the net.  I see Club OLE as the new way.  Robo those girls early on. However, I will tell you if ur dd is anything like mine, she will eventually tell you to shut up and leave her alone and just let her play free.


Thanks for the info. No I have not met Barry from LA Surf yet. I will look him up. Thanks


----------



## jpeter (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Luis Andres said:


> Thanks for the info. No I have not met Barry from LA Surf yet. I will look him up. Thanks


Your dd is very good.  My kid played against the great ones when they were all younger: OM, Turner, Rodman, Masters, Jackson, to name just a few of the legends and ur kid is leaps and bounds ahead of them when they were 9.  "If Pro is the goal, get in touch with Barry."  LA Surf will be the Supreme Team in LA.  Please mention my screen name for any bonus USSF might give out to folks like me.  If you need anything, please don't hesitate to PM me.  I promise I will NEVER share PM with the forum.  NEVER!!!!


----------



## dreamz (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> We were 50/50 on doing DPL this year.  I was told by one Doc that if my dd performed well she could get her call up to DA after HS Soccer was over next year.  No promises of starts or position, just a chance for her to be seen by the scouts.  I was also told many college scouts would be attending the Dallas Showcase just like they do in Arizona Nov 8-10 for ECNL Showcase.  So, if we took up the DPL Sham(e) (No disrespect to those who went there instead of ECNL) and said no to ECNL and traveled next weekend with the other 10 Cali teams (5 Texas teams, only 24 teams in U16) this is how my dd and my wife and I would spend the Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> *Friday-* Fly into Love Airport.  Drop off wife and dd at hotel.  DD looks bored and I tell her, "listen, get used to this.  This is how college will roll so stop the whining.  Mom is getting a massage and a few mommy things."
> DD: Where you going dad
> ...


The reason you were told that your DD could move to DA after the high school break is because of the amount of players that quit DA to play HS and can't come back to DA. The DPL players are needed to make rosters the second half of the DA season after players quit. 

We all know that the reason ECNL gets college coaches to AZ in November is because, for the most part, college season is over. The ECNL showcase in AZ is a top event. Great fields, lots of college coaches and great competition. DPL in October in Dallas has great fields buy why spend the $$ without the exposure. Maximize the exposure and get the most bang for your buck!

Someone needs to write an article about all this crock n' bull and open everyone's eyes to what all of this ridiculous hysteria is to get our DD's on some acronym team while we all scratch our head's trying to figure out which acronym is the best when all we really want is a pathway to college (not pros, that's a separate book) for our DD's. 

@Justus, if you chose the ECNL acronym over the DPL one, you made a good choice. I feel SO BAD for all of the DPL parents. You have been isolated from the truths of what DPL is. By only playing DPL teams and being told "work hard for a spot on the DA team after HS" you are wasting your $$ and your DD's time when you should be utilizing your efforts in the most productive way towards that college exposure. Traveling to Dallas in October isn't that path and whatever other lies you've all been told about college exposure won't come to fruition either. Get off that train at the next stop and move to a more proven acronym or just find a great team that gets in to the best showcases (and there are many) and don't worry about the acronym. 

The DPL sham(e) is going to get worse next year. Just wait. So get out while you can.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

dreamz said:


> The reason you were told that your DD could move to DA after the high school break is because of the amount of players that quit DA to play HS and can't come back to DA. The DPL players are needed to make rosters the second half of the DA season after players quit.
> 
> We all know that the reason ECNL gets college coaches to AZ in November is because, for the most part, college season is over. The ECNL showcase in AZ is a top event. Great fields, lots of college coaches and great competition. DPL in October in Dallas has great fields buy why spend the $$ without the exposure. Maximize the exposure and get the most bang for your buck!
> 
> ...


Thank you Dreamz.  I love you too as does @Fact.  I finally feel we made the right decision after striking out hard the last two years or as some have said, "I got sold Ketchup Popsicles instead of Cherry.  Those bastards will pay for that funny let me to you


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> The Fact is, DA is the supreme ruler of all leagues.  We all get that.  The other league, ECNL is 2nd tier and would go after the left overs in SoCal who were not talented enough for the DA.  SO DPL was formed to compete for all those customers that would go most likely ECNL.  DPL was a bad way of plugging up the holes in your business model.  SHAM(E) is an understatement.  Demand a refund and go ECNL mid season.


I gave bad advice on the last part.  I would still demand a refund but finish out the season.  ECNL is going to get better so start thinking about your next move.  Good luck fellow soccer parent


----------



## timmyh (Oct 6, 2019)

Justus said:


> I gave bad advice on the last part.  I would still demand a refund but finish out the season.  ECNL is going to get better so start thinking about your next move.  Good luck fellow soccer parent


I can't quite figure out what you are trying to tell everyone to do (you off the meds again?), but I am pretty certain anybody who does figure it out should probably do the exact opposite of any advice you are recommending.


----------



## Fact (Oct 6, 2019)

@dreamz. How can DPL get any worse other than spreading like a sore?  There are players that are able to make the transition successfully from DPL to DA but it has to do with their effort not their league.

@Justus I also wanted to clear up one of your earlier posts about DA being top dog.  It might be in SoCal but many place ECNL is the king.  Both leagues have something to offer but it depends upon your kiddo’s goals.


----------



## Justus (Oct 6, 2019)

@Justus I also wanted to clear up one of your earlier posts about DA being top dog.  It might be in SoCal but many place ECNL is the king.  Both leagues have something to offer but it depends upon your kiddo’s goals.[/QUOTE]
I agree in SoCal we have many choices and that is a positive in all this.  I was just off my meds and a little pissed and gave way too much credit to the DA.  I wear my heart on my sleeve.  My ego is big and like someone said, "Pride before the Fall" and "Humility comes before Honor."


----------



## Toch (Oct 6, 2019)

Fact said:


> An interesting fact I learned is that in most age groups the C team at Albion is better than the DPL team.  Apparently coach Hugh’s is verbally abusive so a lot of players opt for the C team as proven by the Albion Showcase with C teams beating the DPL teams. LOL.


Snowflakes


----------



## Fact (Oct 6, 2019)

Toch said:


> Snowflakes


Not sure whether you are talking about the kids or their parents but my post sure brought out a lot of lurking Albion parents in PMs.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> How many DPL teams from so cal would be better served by playing against at team from scdsl discovery/champions or csl premier/gold instead of flying over several states and taking a few days off of school?


Really isn't much reason to leave SoCal.   Some of the DPL teams are top notch, can hang with some DA teams.   But many can't beat the top teams from CSL or SCDSL.  The expense is hitting some of the parents as well.   We were lucky enough to grab a girl that played DPL last year because of our lower cost and solid core of players.  I know a couple DPL parents and the possibility of getting playing time with the DA team is one of the reasons they play DPL.  Hope for the best for them.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 6, 2019)

Fact said:


> An interesting fact I learned is that in most age groups the C team at Albion is better than the DPL team.  Apparently coach Hugh’s is verbally abusive so a lot of players opt for the C team as proven by the Albion Showcase with C teams beating the DPL teams. LOL.


My daughters played against this team as a guest player.   I will say didn't hear any problems from the coach and they played possession as best they could.  They just didn't have the horses.


----------



## Fact (Oct 6, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> My daughters played against this team as a guest player.   I will say didn't hear any problems from the coach and they played possession as best they could.  They just didn't have the horses.


I am sure he has good days and bad days but it is his behavior at practices that loses players.


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

timmyh said:


> I can't quite figure out what you are trying to tell everyone to do (you off the meds again?), but I am pretty certain anybody who does figure it out should probably do the exact opposite of any advice you are recommending.


@Luis Andres- this is really for you.  BTW Luis, I came on here 4 days before you.  I have way more messages than you.  You need to step up your game bro  Timmy H, not sure what acronym your rolling with this year, my dd is rolling in, E C N & L.  Since my kid was sold every acronym you can think of the last year and half I felt compelled to offer up my opinions and advice about the "Big Hat No Cattle Showcase" coming up in Dallas this weekend.  One way of not holding things in is expressing oneself.  I don't have to take prescribed meds because I live and survive off the natural land.  No chemical crap for our family.  So here is my advice for everyone regarding all the Acronyms for the girls 
*Pro-* For those who aspire to be the best of the best. Quit school, move away, play with older woman, bypass college.  Need to be 100% ready to kickass when your 18
*DA-*all those who truly want to train for the National Team, Play Pro and Play at top 10 college
*ECNL-* for those who want to continue playing soccer past High School in college.  All colleges will be available
*SCDSL, CSL and all the others-* Stay local and still be seen by colleges.  I actually think this league fits many of us including my dd.  This is the place to play if you're a three sport athlete in HS.  All colleges will be available
*Club OLE-* New way to play the game and stay homegrown.  Organic and local.  Not sure yet but I love the passion at that club
*DPL-* If you show promise and still want to train and be close to the action.  A great alternative to ECNL with college showcases too 
*ECNL Regional- *Player who wants to play local and not travel far
*DP-* I'm still confused on this acronym but I think you can play in all the above with the same club and be allowed 6 developmental games to see if you gots what it takes to be called up to the DA.
*DPL2-* Not sure if this is even real but if it is I would absolutely tell you to stay away
*AYSO u3-* Only one year of A SO and then every club recruiter you can think of will be contacting you for their 
*ULittles-* Now starts at 3-6 years old.     
@Fact has had some gr8t advice for us.  Talk to the Kiddos and find out what they want.  @dreamz said it best, "Someone needs to write an article about all this *crock n' bull* and open everyone's eyes to what all of this ridiculous hysteria is to get our DD's on some acronym team while we all scratch our head's trying to figure out which acronym is the best when all we really want is a pathway to college (not pros, that's a separate book) for our DD's."  I think you should take their advice, not mine.


----------



## dreamz (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> The Fact is, DA is the supreme ruler of all leagues.  We all get that.  The other league, ECNL is 2nd tier and would go after the left overs in SoCal who were not talented enough for the DA.  SO DPL was formed to compete for all those customers that would go most likely ECNL.  DPL was a bad way of plugging up the holes in your business model.  SHAM(E) is an understatement.  Demand a refund and go ECNL mid season.


@Justus I'm not 100% convinced that DA is the supreme ruler of all leagues. I think if this was the case, players wouldn't be quitting to play HS, which in turn issues the call-up from the DPL teams to fill in those roster spots. DA clubs need the DPL players who are on stand-by for the players that quit. Think about it. Why would ANYONE agree to play on a DPL team? The promise is "it's exactly the same as DA only you get to play HS". But it's not. They dress it up to be that way but fall Grand Canyon depth short on the delivery and as soon as an opportunity to move to DA (again to fill roster spots) presents itself they take it. Even if the player isn't DA level, the clubs have to fill rosters and get their games played. Otherwise there is ZERO reason to play DPL. Players are better off on ECNL teams or even non-national league teams that play in great college showcases. DPL delivers none of that.
But I drift of topic (again). I think ECNL still has the leg up on DA because they are a marketing machine and a proven product. ECNL is more flexible with rule changes. DA doesn't listen. For the past several years, clubs are begging for rule changes and DA does nothing. The college coaches are more taken care of at ECNL events. DA doesn't even feed them. I heard a great statement made by a DOC over the summer that kind of sums it all up. He said "DA exists to develop the athlete. The 1% that can play on the national team. ECNL exists to develop the student-athlete. ECNL is about college exposure and developing the more rounded-player. DA just wants the stud athlete that can win World Cups." Personally, I prefer the student-athlete model for my DD. I guess you just have to decide which model is the best fit for yours.


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

dreamz said:


> @Justus I'm not 100% convinced that DA is the supreme ruler of all leagues. I think if this was the case, players wouldn't be quitting to play HS, which in turn issues the call-up from the DPL teams to fill in those roster spots. DA clubs need the DPL players who are on stand-by for the players that quit. Think about it. Why would ANYONE agree to play on a DPL team? The promise is "it's exactly the same as DA only you get to play HS". But it's not. They dress it up to be that way but fall Grand Canyon depth short on the delivery and as soon as an opportunity to move to DA (again to fill roster spots) presents itself they take it. Even if the player isn't DA level, the clubs have to fill rosters and get their games played. Otherwise there is ZERO reason to play DPL. Players are better off on ECNL teams or even non-national league teams that play in great college showcases. DPL delivers none of that.
> But I drift of topic (again). I think ECNL still has the leg up on DA because they are a marketing machine and a proven product. ECNL is more flexible with rule changes. DA doesn't listen. For the past several years, clubs are begging for rule changes and DA does nothing. The college coaches are more taken care of at ECNL events. DA doesn't even feed them. I heard a great statement made by a DOC over the summer that kind of sums it all up. He said "DA exists to develop the athlete. The 1% that can play on the national team. ECNL exists to develop the student-athlete. ECNL is about college exposure and developing the more rounded-player. DA just wants the stud athlete that can win World Cups." Personally, I prefer the student-athlete model for my DD. I guess you just have to decide which model is the best fit for yours.


What I should have said is, "The DA and their followers believe they are the SUPREME RULERS of the top league.  Followers were starting to want to leave the compound like my rebellious teen.  I honestly feel like she (us) was a part of a cult.  Instead of telling followers if you leave the church you will go to hell, in the Soccer religion, they tell you all the other leagues (religions=acronyms) will destroy your game and you will be trying to repent and come back to the fold.  100% ECNL is the way to go for college.  No smoke & Mirrors here.  I might add I give all the credit to my smart kid.  "I was blind but now I see."


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> 100% ECNL is the way to go for college


DA or ECNL offer a great pathway to college. Which path one choses simply depends on what you and the DD prefer.


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> DA or ECNL offer a great pathway to college. Which path one choses simply depends on what you and the DD prefer.


100% agree.  This thread is more on the DPL showcase that my dd almost picked so she could stay close to her dream when she was 11.  Do you think we made the right choice picking ECNL over DPL?  Please don't tell me their one and the same.....


----------



## gotothebushes (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> 100% agree.  This thread is more on the DPL showcase that my dd almost picked so she could stay close to her dream when she was 11.  Do you think we made the right choice picking ECNL over DPL?  Please don't tell me their one and the same.....


Doesn't matter what people on this forum thinks. If you feel you made the right decision- Own it and move on and support that decision. Good luck to your DD.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 7, 2019)

DPL teams do play in the same "great"  college showcases as the non national league teams. Doesn't mean that it's the best choice for everyone. It's definitely not DA whoever says "it's exactly like DA except you get to play HS" is a liar and I have a hard time believing someone said that and harder time believing someone bought that. A lot of DPL girls have been moved up to DA and or have been given time in DA games and showcases and practices. But apparently they suck and are only called up cause players quit and there are never girls outside of a DA club that tryout for those spots. Of course DPL isn't ECNL. I do believe that clubs sold that lie especially to the girls from Surf and West Coast that were ECNL the year before DPL. Weather it's better than discovery or not who cares it's your choice make the best choice of coach team location ect ect and if your stuck going to Texas for a showcase then make the most fun of it you can and play some teams you haven't played all year every year since u8. Either that or realize you are a kool aid drinker and tell your daughter to quit playing soccer cause she sucks and can't make ECNL SMH


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 7, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> DA or ECNL offer a great pathway to college. Which path one choses simply depends on what you and the DD prefer.


Agree. Been to a DA showcase and an ECNL showcase and lots of major D1 power 5 conference colleges at both


----------



## Luis Andres (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> @Luis Andres- this is really for you.  BTW Luis, I came on here 4 days before you.  I have way more messages than you.  You need to step up your game bro  Timmy H, not sure what acronym your rolling with this year, my dd is rolling in, E C N & L.  Since my kid was sold every acronym you can think of the last year and half I felt compelled to offer up my opinions and advice about the "Big Hat No Cattle Showcase" coming up in Dallas this weekend.  One way of not holding things in is expressing oneself.  I don't have to take prescribed meds because I live and survive off the natural land.  No chemical crap for our family.  So here is my advice for everyone regarding all the Acronyms for the girls
> *Pro-* For those who aspire to be the best of the best. Quit school, move away, play with older woman, bypass college.  Need to be 100% ready to kickass when your 18
> *DA-*all those who truly want to train for the National Team, Play Pro and Play at top 10 college
> *ECNL-* for those who want to continue playing soccer past High School in college.  All colleges will be available
> ...


Really I had way more messages but after I trashed a thread that got out of hand I’ve lost about 1/2 the total messages. But I’m pretty active.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> @Luis Andres- this is really for you.  BTW Luis, I came on here 4 days before you.  I have way more messages than you.  You need to step up your game bro  Timmy H, not sure what acronym your rolling with this year, my dd is rolling in, E C N & L.  Since my kid was sold every acronym you can think of the last year and half I felt compelled to offer up my opinions and advice about the "Big Hat No Cattle Showcase" coming up in Dallas this weekend.  One way of not holding things in is expressing oneself.  I don't have to take prescribed meds because I live and survive off the natural land.  No chemical crap for our family.  So here is my advice for everyone regarding all the Acronyms for the girls
> *Pro-* For those who aspire to be the best of the best. Quit school, move away, play with older woman, bypass college.  Need to be 100% ready to kickass when your 18
> *DA-*all those who truly want to train for the National Team, Play Pro and Play at top 10 college
> *ECNL-* for those who want to continue playing soccer past High School in college.  All colleges will be available
> ...


I like your list and it makes perfect sense.  I'd add a few more things-
1.  DPL/ECNL Regional League -the middle/bottom tier of these teams would struggle against Champions/Premier/Gold level teams.  The bottom would struggle against Europa teams.
2.  DPL/ECNL Regional League-  Top top teams could probably hang with the bottom of the DA and ECNL teams.
3.  Scheduling -  For some reason, SCDSL feels that they need to play a lot of Sunday games (they say its for SAT/ACT testing purposes).  ECNL/DA/DPL/ECNL RL seem to have found a way to play mostly on Saturdays.
4.  Costs -  I do think you need to factor in the cost to play DPL/ECNL RL compared to SCDSL or Coast.  My understanding is that DPL/ECNL RL are significantly more expensive (not even talking about travel to Dallas for an October showcase or other travel).
5. Article about the "Crock and Bull"-  I'd love to see a few college coaches get together and write something up about the truths and myths of college soccer recruiting.  From the perspective of a high D1 program, a low D1 program and some D2/D3/NAIA coaches.


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> DPL teams do play in the same "great"  college showcases as the non national league teams. Doesn't mean that it's the best choice for everyone. It's definitely not DA whoever says "it's exactly like DA except you get to play HS" is a liar and I have a hard time believing someone said that and harder time believing someone bought that. A lot of DPL girls have been moved up to DA and or have been given time in DA games and showcases and practices. But apparently they suck and are only called up cause players quit and there are never girls outside of a DA club that tryout for those spots. Of course DPL isn't ECNL. I do believe that clubs sold that lie especially to the girls from Surf and West Coast that were ECNL the year before DPL. Weather it's better than discovery or not who cares it's your choice make the best choice of coach team location ect ect and if your stuck going to Texas for a showcase then make the most fun of it you can and play some teams you haven't played all year every year since u8. Either that or realize you are a kool aid drinker and tell your daughter to quit playing soccer cause she sucks and can't make ECNL SMH


So let's just say for argument sake, I took Surf up on their ECNL offer after my dd decided to go for HS Sports.  They came hard to keep her, ok........That means we drive from OC to San Diego for ECNL.  Then, they pull the "bait & Switch" and offer DPL a month or so later.  I know for a FACT they already knew they weren't getting ECNL.  Why sell that to me and my kid Mr Army?  I have experience in the market your talking about sir and I'm watching history unfold before our very eyes.  Ya, I was sold DPL hard before it was called DPL if that makes any sense to you.


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> So let's just say for argument sake, I took Surf up on their ECNL offer after my dd decided to go for HS Sports.  They came hard to keep her, ok........That means we drive from OC to San Diego for ECNL.  Then, they pull the "bait & Switch" and offer DPL a month or so later.  I know for a FACT they already knew they weren't getting ECNL.  Why sell that to me and my kid Mr Army?  I have experience in the market your talking about sir and I'm watching history unfold before our very eyes.  Ya, I was sold DPL hard before it was called DPL if that makes any sense to you.


I said I do believe they sold that lie


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I said I do believe they sold that lie


And I freaking lived it sir and so did my wife.  Imagine how pissed I would have been when the said, "sorry Dad, no ECNL.  DA made us make a decision and we chose DA.  So we have something else for you called DPL."  I know how other Surf parents felt because two of them joined my dd 03' ECNL team last year at the last day of sign up deadline.  That was the othe travesty.  Waiting until the very end to give out the true info.  I have to give it up to Surf, Legends and Beach for putting this league together though.  If you don't have DPL, you lose major contributors who make the money train go.  Blues is the winner right now.  My dd just played their 04' ECNL team and I was wondering where they find all these athletes who can run fast and are very strong and skilled I might add.  Their doing something right over there.  DA team is real good too


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I like your list and it makes perfect sense.  I'd add a few more things-
> 1.  DPL/ECNL Regional League -the middle/bottom tier of these teams would struggle against Champions/Premier/Gold level teams.  The bottom would struggle against Europa teams.
> 2.  DPL/ECNL Regional League-  Top top teams could probably hang with the bottom of the DA and ECNL teams.
> 3.  Scheduling -  For some reason, SCDSL feels that they need to play a lot of Sunday games (they say its for SAT/ACT testing purposes).  ECNL/DA/DPL/ECNL RL seem to have found a way to play mostly on Saturdays.
> ...


All great adds Mr Buck


----------



## ToonArmy (Oct 7, 2019)

Still don't know what you meant by for arguments sake and what your arguing about or disagree with. Maybe you sensed that I disagree with your comparison of Tom Lewis to Zion in another thread  haha. Have a good day


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> My dd just played their 04' ECNL team and I was wondering where they find all these athletes who can run fast and are very strong and skilled I might add. Their doing something right over there.


Your DDs team also played Rising. Thoughts on them? My DD is not on that club FYI. Just curious.


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Your DDs team also played Rising. Thoughts on them? My DD is not on that club FYI. Just curious.


Rising brought their passion to The Great Park and played hard and got the victory for it.  They seem to get to the ball first if you know what I mean.  Happens in soccer sometimes. I was impressed as I am with all the teams so far.  Rising is on the Rise and they had a CM that had some really good skills.  Southwest conference is kind of like Pac 12   Going to be tough to make Champions Playoffs


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> Rising brought their passion to The Great Park and played hard and got the victory for it.  They seem to get to the ball first if you know what I mean.  Happens in soccer sometimes. I was impressed as I am with all the teams so far.  Rising is on the Rise and they had a CM that had some really good skills.  Southwest conference is kind of like Pac 12   Going to be tough to make Champions Playoffs


Plus they had great speed on the wings....


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Still don't know what you meant by for arguments sake and what your arguing about or disagree with. Maybe you sensed that I disagree with your comparison of Tom Lewis to Zion in another thread  haha. Have a good day


Do you know how good Capo Valley Cougars would have been in 82/83 if Tom Lewis didn't bolt to Mater Dei?  Capo had The Call brothers, Burt and little bro Nathan and the DeCasas Brothers.  Wally was like a 6 4' Charles Barkley if I remember correctly.  I think Steve was the shooter.  Anyway, Capo would have been #1 in the country if Tom didn't bail to the Monarchs.  My HS School Hoops coach was crazy too.  He told all the stud SR Volleyball players that if they didn't give up beach volleyball over the summer and play summer league hoops that he would cut them from the Varsity team.  Well, those boys already had full rides to UCLA, Stanford and SC to name a few and told that coach to go eat sand.  That same coach called me up to Varsity as a baby Soph in the freaking South Coast League because we had no Srs now.  Well, my dream before the Capo game was UCLA full ride.  After getting destroyed by both Burt and Nathan, I realized that I was JC at best or if I worked on my game maybe NAIA.  Anyway, you have a great day too


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> Do you know how good Capo Valley Cougars would have been in 82/83 if Tom Lewis didn't bolt to Mater Dei?  Capo had The Call brothers, Burt and little bro Nathan and the DeCasas Brothers.  Wally was like a 6 4' Charles Barkley if I remember correctly.  I think Steve was the shooter.  Anyway, Capo would have been #1 in the country if Tom didn't bail to the Monarchs.  My HS School Hoops coach was crazy too.  He told all the stud SR Volleyball players that if they didn't give up beach volleyball over the summer and play summer league hoops that he would cut them from the Varsity team.  Well, those boys already had full rides to UCLA, Stanford and SC to name a few and told that coach to go eat sand.  That same coach called me up to Varsity as a baby Soph in the freaking South Coast League because we had no Srs now.  Well, my dream before the Capo game was UCLA full ride.  After getting destroyed by both Burt and Nathan, I realized that I was JC at best or if I worked on my game maybe NAIA.  Anyway, you have a great day too


A good article about Tommmy
https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1986-09-14-sp-12361-story.html


----------



## RedCard (Oct 7, 2019)

Justus said:


> So let's just say for argument sake, I took Surf up on their ECNL offer after my dd decided to go for HS Sports.  They came hard to keep her, ok........That means we drive from OC to San Diego for ECNL.  Then, they pull the "bait & Switch" and offer DPL a month or so later.  I know for a FACT they already knew they weren't getting ECNL.  Why sell that to me and my kid Mr Army?  I have experience in the market your talking about sir and I'm watching history unfold before our very eyes.  Ya, I was sold DPL hard before it was called DPL if that makes any sense to you.


Sounds just like what LA Surf did to SoCal Academy.....


----------

